# Are Eheim filters really "all that"?



## hawk1 (Oct 8, 2011)

I always hear people saying that the best of the best is Eheim, but are they really that good? Would it be worth it to swap one of my filters in on an Eheim, or are they just alot of hype? Right now on my 55 gallon I have 3 filters running, might be overkill but I like more better then not enough. I have a Marineland magnum 350 canister this is mostly just for mechanical because it does not have anywhere to put biological in it. Then I have a Fluval 306 canister with mechanical, biological, and chemical( carbon in the last basket), and last I have an Aquaclear 70 with just sponge and biomax, running on slow setting just for the extra water movement, and another place for the beneficial bacteria to live. So I was wondering if I should swap one of my canisters for something like an Eheim 2215? Would I get anymore benefits from the Eheim, or like I said before are the Eheim just alot of hype? :-?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I had one Eheim and found it to be a PIA to prime and maintain. I think I went with one of the better more expensive ones I would have been happier. Now that word I mentioned "expensive" is probably the main reason I would not buy another, and it's not just the unit but parts as well. I think there are better options out there like FX or Aqua Top and others..


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have an Aquatop canister and looked at FX5. The thing I didn't like about Fluval-Hagan is the deception they employ when advertising gph. That being said I would like an Eheim if only because it is the "Cadilac" of canisters. When I can afford one I will get one.


----------



## Pablo B. (Aug 3, 2012)

I think that if you look at ALL filter manufacturers that there is a little bit of the same thing going on with ALL of them......not just Hagen/Fluval. ALL are NOT going to get their "advertised" flow rates. I guarantee it! I think there has to be a little leeway to be given here.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Pablo B. said:


> I think that if you look at ALL filter manufacturers that there is a little bit of the same thing going on with ALL of them......not just Hagen/Fluval. ALL are NOT going to get their "advertised" flow rates. I guarantee it! I think there has to be a little leeway to be given here.


Let's try to stay on topic here. Eheims are expensive not only the canisters themselves but the filter media put out by eheim is costly. I still would get one just to have one.


----------



## PaNiK (Dec 10, 2003)

They even look awesome, my lfs has his planted tank with the biggest baddest eheim cannister filter on it. It just looks like a piece of hi fi stereo equipment. He just has it out in the open next to that beautiful rimless tank. No effort to hide it necessary because they look so cool. I've never owned one but aesthetics wise I'm convinced.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Eheims are good filters. I have heard of them having problems as well. The big upside to eheim is the quality build and longevity. The last one I owned I dug out of a salvage pile and put it together and it worked flawlessly for years. Having said that right now I own a FX5 and a Aquatop CF500uv. I like them both equally. I am about to order another Aquatop for another tank I am about to set up. Just hard to beat them for the money. They hold a lot of media and have good flow.


----------



## hawk1 (Oct 8, 2011)

So, I never did get a straight answer? Should I swap one of my canisters for an Eheim 2215, I can get one right now from BigAlls $89.99 and free shipping. Would it perform better then say my Fluval 306?


----------



## Pablo B. (Aug 3, 2012)

If your system is working good as it sits, why waste the money on a new filter? I personally do NOT think they are ALL THAT and although they are superb quality filters, others are as well. You like Porsche or BMW's or Mercedes or Audi's? I mean....think about it. I just get tired of the "Fluval rants" I guess, not to veer off topic, SMITTY.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

hawk1 said:


> So, I never did get a straight answer? Should I swap one of my canisters for an Eheim 2215, I can get one right now from BigAlls $89.99 and free shipping. Would it perform better then say my Fluval 306?


It is better than the magnum 350 without question. Can you not get a 2217 model?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

hawk1 said:


> ,,,,are the Eheim just alot of hype? :-?


From experience (I own two 2217's and from various readings)...they are NOT a lot of hype... BUT .. they are expensive and some just don't have the money to put out for these filters. There are alternatives to the big Eheims, like the Fluval FX5 (I own one) and the Aquatop CF500 (I tried to buy one but they are backordered like 3 months...yikes) that perform very well at a lesser cost. The below was just posted by another forum member (credit to Dawg2012) a few days ago...I bookmarked it because I thought it was a great review article...it speaks specifically to the FX5 and Eheim Pro3 series but it alludes to Eheim manufacture and quality overall...so answers some of the "hype"... I hope this helps hawk1 with your future decisions

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...8458-REVIEW-Fluval-FX5-vs-Eheim-Pro3-compared

As for your filtration on your 55G...it seems to me that 3 filters already are more than enough and at this time a switch should not be necessary unless you are really overstocked and your filters are having trouble keeping up for some reason. I have a Aquaclear 110, a Penguin 200, and a Fluval 306 on my 55G hap/peacock tank. Filtration seems to be great and water parameters are really good with nitrates at 15-20 when we do our water changes (we do 50% every 5-6 days on tanks).


----------



## hawk1 (Oct 8, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> It is better than the magnum 350 without question. Can you not get a 2217 model?


That sounds good, because The magnum 350 is pretty loud.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I have an Ehiem 2028 and it is okay, but the first one I bought online had a crack in the case so I returned it. The one they replaced it with leaked from the primer button so back it went and the third one was okay, but now I am going to have to replace the main gasket that seals the pump head to the case. I noticed it starting to leak when I turn the filter off to clean my tank so I now have to disconnect the hoses so it won't leak. I will probably not buy another Eheim. I know that Ehiem has a problem with leaking from the primer button on 2026s and 2028s.


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

Yup, some eheim models are definitely "all that".

The classic series filters are amazing, specifically the 2260/62 models. Yes they are 400+ dollars, but you're looking at a filter that will last 15+ years. I would rather spend the dough up front then replace a filter every 3 years or so. In the long run, I find it to be much cheaper. If you have $1000 worth of stock in a tank, a 400 dollar filter doesn't seem unreasonable to me at all. Plus they're fully customizable, and quiet to boot. "All that" and more in my opinion.

I also have a 2229 wet dry model that was running for 9 years without a single issue. Well worth it's price IMO.

Stay away from all these new "electronic" models and stick with what they make best.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

yes


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I've been running Eheim cans for about 15 years now and have had relatively few problems. I had one 2028 leak from the priming button and learned to keep the sealing gaskets well lubricated. Otherwise, I think they are great filters that are very quiet. I have one in my bedroom and it is dead silent.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

To be clear, I haven't fixed the can that was leaking from the priming button. I had an extra can available.


----------



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

I've been keeping fish for 20 years and I've tried all kinds of filters. I love my Eheims they are super quiet and reliable. I've never had any leaks or problems priming them.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

I figure I could chime in as well. From my personal experience so forth with my only Eheim (Ecco 2234), I can attest to the amazing quietness. I know the quiet factor to a filter can vary wildy with person to person, but I have found it to be my quietest filter I have running. The only drawback I have seen is the really poor mechanical filtration it does. I'm not sure how all the other Eheim's stack up with mechanical as I have not used any of the other ones on the market, but the Ecco is pretty bad at it. My fluvals 206 and 406 capture more debris than even my aquaclears. Granted, eheims are really renowned for biological filtration and not mechanical. Not sure how the other models of the Eheims are with mech as I have not tried the rest of the line.

Overall, I don't think you can go wrong with an Eheim. Build quality is the best I have seen. If you're looking for a canister with strong mechanical and biological in all, I would probably say run your Eheim in conjunction with another filter that is better suited for mechanical, I.E. Fluval/Aquaclear's Etc.

Hope that helps. :fish:


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

I went on craigslist and found an eheim 2076....yes the expensive electric models, over $400 new, got it used for $120 with 4 liters of filter media. I was shocked at the price, had a bunch of questions for the owner and I wanted the receipt so that he can prove its only 8 months old. we'll it doesn't matter filter is awesome and I love the "electronic features" , i bet it will last me 25 years. I also got an aquatop cf400 uv canister for $97 shipped. its 350gph, love it as well. That would be my top choice if money is tight


----------



## ParadoX19 (Sep 22, 2011)

iam new to canisters and i purchased an ehiem2217 last xmas and using it on a 55g mbuna tank, so far i have had no problems it is dead quiet, i sometimes have to actually check it if still running by touching it lol. ( tank is in my bedroom )

i can see the "flow" problem others talk about, the intake is what im refering to here, the waste material has to get really close to the end of the tube that i was pretty shocked but i have to say that iam responsible at sucking up waste as well and when i say this i mean by doing weekly water changes, and if you are incapable of doing that than think twice about owning a cichlid setup..

*** had no leaks, no problems, no noises and iam incredibly impressed and im 100% positive this will last me a while, i will always buy ehiem.


----------



## cichnatic (May 11, 2012)

I have only own a 2213/2217 for two years and a 2215 for a year. All three filters have not given me any trouble as far priming or leaking. A month ago, I purchased another used 2217 with everything except for the blue coarse pad off of CL for $5. The filter was used for over 15+ years according to the owner. What I noticed was that this 2217 got stamped with Made In West Germany!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

cichnatic said:


> I have only own a 2213/2217 for two years and a 2215 for a year. All three filters have not given me any trouble as far priming or leaking. A month ago, I purchased another used 2217 with everything except for the blue coarse pad off of CL for $5. The filter was used for over 15+ years according to the owner. What I noticed was that this 2217 got stamped with Made In West Germany!


West Germany? Wow....that is a old filter.....


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

If I am buying a good cheap filter for about 5 years use, I go Fluval. If looking for 20 years of use I go Eheime. Here the higher price is ofset by the lower energy consumption. But pay back is years away due the the much higher price (I guess the price difference is even greater in the US as here both are imports) also UK energy is taxed, not subsidised. Interesting Fluvals are regularly for sale here second hand but Eheimes rairly.

All the best James


----------



## cichnatic (May 11, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> cichnatic said:
> 
> 
> > I have only own a 2213/2217 for two years and a 2215 for a year. All three filters have not given me any trouble as far priming or leaking. A month ago, I purchased another used 2217 with everything except for the blue coarse pad off of CL for $5. The filter was used for over 15+ years according to the owner. What I noticed was that this 2217 got stamped with Made In West Germany!
> ...


Indeed it is an old filter, even the QD colors are a little different from the current QD I have for the 2213/2215/new 2217. I am happy for the purchase as it seem to be working fine.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

I have been eyeballing the 2080 for months now and I will be getting one at some point. But as stated earlier I have read the the mech filtration is not the best in more the one review. And you should go in and look at the cost of media and replacement parts$$$. I have a Marineland which is about the same as the Aquatop and have had issues with it blowing air bubbles into the tank the Marineland at least. I also own the 06 series and like mine very much it seems like a nice filter besides I know they have had problems in the past but that seems to be addressed and how many years the 0?' series have been on the market if Fluval was not selling them that would not be the case. Point being it sounds to me like you have nice setup now? And as I said I will own a Eheim at some point but it will have to be when I have the extra money to spend and at that purely for the bragging rights. (man the male ego can be a strange thing sometimes  )


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Here the price difference between a fx5 and a eheim 2260 is under $50. I'd always get the eheim.

Additionally I've bought a few second hand eheims for way cheaper than I could get a cheaper brand new. Then the second hand eheim is probably going to last longer.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Michael_M said:


> Here the price difference between a fx5 and a eheim 2260 is under $50. I'd always get the eheim.
> 
> Additionally I've bought a few second hand eheims for way cheaper than I could get a cheaper brand new. Then the second hand eheim is probably going to last longer.


Here the cost difference is about £210 for the fluval and eheim 2260 £240 but these two are not the best comparison (the 2260 is no where near the turnover or size of a FX) you want to compare the

THE BATTLE OF THE GIANTS
EHEIM 2080 PROFESSIONAL 3 vs FLUVAL FX5
Say here. http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... 3-compared.

The Eheim comes out tops on everything but price and turnover.
But what a price difference!

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Saying that I got a second hand less than 6 month old Fx for £80. EHEIM 2080 PROFESSIONAL 3 I just can not find second hand for under £240.


----------



## JoeE (Jun 11, 2012)

24Tropheus said:


> The Eheim comes out tops on everything but price and turnover.
> But what a price difference!
> 
> All the best James


Well, I wouldn't say the FX5 only comes out on top in those two categories. For one, you get much better mechanical filtration, as the reviewer pointed out, which means you get a much cleaner tank and lower nitrates (assuming you maintain a regular water changing schedule and clean the FX5 once a month, of course). Additionally the FX5's non-kink ribbed hosing is better than the awful clear vinyl hosing that basically every else who makes a canister uses, the FX5 has a much better intake strainer, and the tank rim adapters used to mount the input and output to the tank are basically better than anything else I've seen on the market. Plus the FX5 has black in-tank hardware - I'm not sure why Eheim continues sticking with that eyesore green. That said the FX5 does not include a spraybar option (you have to DIY it, minor PITA).

I've heard people suggest that the FX5 doesn't have the longevity of Eheims, which I think may a bit premature, since the FX5 has only been around for 7 years. That said, I'm willing to accept that moden Fluvals aren't going to last as long as Eheims, be it due to build quality or the simple fact that Fluval's philosophy on flow is going to lead to a design that is going to inherently tax the pump a lot more, requiring a more aggressive cleaning schedule than Eheim.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

With the Eheims I've noticed allot of you folks are die hard classic fans. I know almost noting of the classic series as to me they looked a lot harder to clean. On the other hand I can see where the point was made that the classic series are much more simple therefore much less extra parts to break. So those of you with both are they both built to the same quality? The reason I was drawn to the 2080 was it appeared so simple to maintain for the most part change out a pad and your done


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I can clean my Classic Eheim 2260 faster than my Eheim Pro 2028 with its 3 media trays, gaskets and output pipe.

Truthfully, just changing out a pad does not get all the crud that is in the filter. I find it best to rinse all the media and perform other tasks such as lubing o-rings and gaskets. Also, occasionally I find fry in the filter and just relocate them back to the aquarium.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

Deeda said:


> I can clean my Classic Eheim 2260 faster than my Eheim Pro 2028 with its 3 media trays, gaskets and output pipe.
> 
> Truthfully, just changing out a pad does not get all the crud that is in the filter. I find it best to rinse all the media and perform other tasks such as lubing o-rings and gaskets. Also, occasionally I find fry in the filter and just relocate them back to the aquarium.


Thanks Deeda. Do you find the quality to be about the same? I know on the Pro Series if the Power Head goes out it's expensive. Is the Classic more like the old Hob's where you just stack the media freehand so to say? I to try and make sure to keep canister clean and gaskets greased but I still havn't learned what is clean and what is dirty. In other words many times to me a filter looks dirty when in fact I'm told it's just right (sorry off subject a bit). I still want a Eheim, I at least have gotten to the point where I know I'm not going to be happy until I do. It just seems with the pads on top you would not have to dig down into the Bio trays unless it needs to be cleaned.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

By the way, sorry to asking all these questions but to me looking at pictures online just dosn't compare to standing there looking at one with someone who runs them all the time. And as I am always pointing out, I don't even now how far I'd have to go to see these filters before buying one. Probably at least two hundred miles or so.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

Deeda said:


> Also, occasionally I find fry in the filter and just relocate them back to the aquarium.


I once had a missing 1 inch Duboisi........I looked under every rock and decoration. I then started to take stuff out of the tank,thinking he died and is buried somewhere,looking for the body parts i couldn't find anything.....none of the fish seemed too plump to suggest he was eaten.
Finally I took a look at my eheim classic. I got a flashlight and pointed it at the bottom of the filter.......to my surprise , my 1 inch fish swimming under the bottom tray.
freaked me out, i was convinced he was dead and eaten up by the other fish.
tropheus are some crazy fish, i have no idea how he fit through the inlet pipe.......it reminded me of nemo, that must have been a true story cause it happened to me


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The Classics still need to follow the correct media stacking order as most filters do, in order to trap the largest particles first and then progressively finer particles. It could be considered as similar to a HOB because there are no baskets or trays that separate the media.

The quality of construction on Eheim canisters that I own seem to be comparable. I've only been using them since 2004 and on the brand new models I bought, the only parts I've needed to purchase are o-rings or seals, fine pads for the 2028 and an impeller shaft or two.

I actually bought my first Eheim filter sight unseen so I completely understand your concern. I like to see and feel a product before purchasing it and read the literature.

The pump head will always be the most expensive part because it is the 'brains' of the filter. I have avoided buying the new-fangled electronic filters because I'm just not sure about the longevity of microchips & computer boards. The only filter I have like that is the FX5 and the boyfriend bought it for me as a birthday gift and because he was curious about all the discussion board conversations I tell him about when I'm online.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

I can understand your concern with the microchips and I guess I'm with you on that. Do you know in many cases the space program uses twenty year old technology because it's proven?


----------

